# 10 gallon tank seems to be bowing a bit



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is normal, as this is my first time using a tank with a full canopy. Its the tank kit i picked up from costco that includes a full hood. When i checked this morning, there seems to be a larger gap between the hood and the tank frame which leads me to believe that the tank is bowing a bit. I've tried to call tetra but i was sent to their voicemail and asked to leave a message. Should i be concerned about this? Thanks


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

With a 10 gallon I doubt there is anything to worry about. All tanks bow a bit, my 65 has a noticeable bow along the front when I take the canopy off and look down it like a straight edge.

Of course if you are too worried about it you could always give it to me...


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

ryno1974 said:


> With a 10 gallon I doubt there is anything to worry about. All tanks bow a bit, my 65 has a noticeable bow along the front when I take the canopy off and look down it like a straight edge.
> 
> Of course if you are too worried about it you could always give it to me...


Hey tanks for the peace of mind, all my other tanks have glass canopies so i don't really notice it as much i guess. I think i'll take the risk and keep the tank for now


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If I may add to your peace of mind, I have yet to see an average thickness 10 gal that didn't bow. 

Perhaps in outer space. I'm pretty sure it would work there because the water would just be there. It wouldn't be putting any 'weight' or pressure on the glass.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think any average thickness 10G glass tank would bow. But a cheap minimun thickness 10G glass tank will mostly likely bow. That's the problem with all these new tanks. They are cutting all the corners and it's an inferior product.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

My 10gal bows...

I contacted Tetra about my 29gal bowing and they insisted that it wasn't normal and told me to send it back for an exchange. Everyone else seems to think that it is normal... Personally the tank's already full of substrate, fish, and plants, so yeah... I'm not taking that apart and waiting a month or so for Tetra to send me a new tank...

I think Tetra just tries to cover themselves in case something does happen and your house ends up getting ruined from water damage, so that when you turn around and point the finger at them for making defective products, they can shrug and tell you they offered to replace it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Firstly try to find out what actually changed its shape. Your plastic hood might be deformed a little because of heat from light a fixture.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Firstly try to find out what actually changed its shape. Your plastic hood might be deformed a little because of heat from light a fixture.


Its the from the pressure of the water, when i removed some water during a waterchange, it went back to normal, but as i filled it back up again it bowed a bit. It seems to be ok, so i'm not worried about it now. What i'm concerned with is this white fuzzy film developing on my manzanita driftwood. I've read that its just fungus and bacteria growth but i think i'll try removing it.


----------

